

Show HN: Coding Scriptures - franciscomello

I would really like feedback on the startup I&#x27;m working on, Coding Scriptures, which aggregates curated content on coding and startups.<p>The roadmap involves adding Guest Curators&#x27; Content Charts, as well as a review feature.<p>Do you find it useful? Ideas welcome.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.codingscriptures.com<p>Thanks a lot!
======
draschk
I like the concept. Similar to www.startupscriptures.com

Liked a lot the blog list, some very interesting content there. Also had a
quick look at the libraries and apps section and there's good stuff on
filtering.

------
dang
Posts without urls get penalized, so you would be better off posting this as a
Show HN that points to your site, then adding the text above as a comment to
the thread. Good luck!

